# ,

## 22

!      1 ( 632)     ( 103.01)    .   .          .   ,     ?

----------

?
        ?
                   .

----------


## 22

> ?
>         ?
>                    .


    (     ).          ,        (      ). ,    .    ?    ?

----------

,      -    .
              .                    ,   - .

----------

> ,      -    .
>               .                    ,   - .


 ,   ,        ,       .   ,      ,      ?

----------

> .
> ** ,        ,     ,   ,     .         .


       010300000 "** "             .

----------


## 22

> 010300000 "** "             .


,     ,     .   .

----------

.
      ,            :Embarrassment:

----------

> .
>       ,


  ,

----------


## 22

> .
>       ,


      ,   .     ,   .          .  - .  ,       .

----------


## 223

> ,   .     ,   .          .  - .  ,       .


    ,  ,          .            ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 22

> ,  ,          .            ?


   ,    ,   ,      (     ).  ,  223, ,    ,     ?    (          ).            .

----------

